# They are Literally Coming For You #225



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Where do we start!?! This one is a cacophony (look it up) of information. The Liberal/Marxists are ready to starve you out. No, seriously. If you don't fit the Globalists mold or aren't a useful idiot they've already started a plan to take EVERYTHING away from you. This is not hyperbole, the wheels are already turning on this stuff. Plus one Republican wants to kill Sasquatch. WTF!

https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2021-01-21T22_46_17-08_00


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Over population could be a major issue in the future. Haven't we learned our lesson with the hogs in some states. Control the numbers now before things get out of hand.

https://abc13.com/bigfoot-hunting-sasquatch-season-outdoors/9875983/


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)




----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

WAIT! Denton can read????


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

inceptor said:


> WAIT! Denton can read????


Slowly, and I move my lips, but I can read!


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Sasquatch said:


> Where do we start!?! This one is a cacophony (look it up) of information. The Liberal/Marxists are ready to starve you out. No, seriously. If you don't fit the Globalists mold or aren't a useful idiot they've already started a plan to take EVERYTHING away from you. This is not hyperbole, the wheels are already turning on this stuff. Plus one Republican wants to kill Sasquatch. WTF!
> 
> https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2021-01-21T22_46_17-08_00


*Cacophony .*

*1. Jarring, discordant sound; dissonance: heard a cacophony of horns during the traffic jam.*
*2. The use of harsh or discordant sounds in literary composition, as for poetic effect.

I think of it as a howling racket, or a crashing together of loud noises.*


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

https://www.dailysignal.com/wp-content/uploads/KhmerRougeSkulls-1024x875.jpg
















Some of the work of the Khmer Rouge, they killed 2,000,000 people, or so. This is what the Democrats mean to accomplish eventually, they want to kill off their opponents. If I sound like I am crazy, genocide has happened in Cambodia, Russia, Germany, China: all of it by socialists, and they will do it again.

There were stacks of skulls all over the country. And there are people in America who want to do it to conservatives and Christians. This slaughter happened after the Vietnam War.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Sasquatch said:


> Where do we start!?! This one is a cacophony (look it up) of information. The Liberal/Marxists are ready to starve you out. No, seriously. If you don't fit the Globalists mold or aren't a useful idiot they've already started a plan to take EVERYTHING away from you. This is not hyperbole, the wheels are already turning on this stuff. Plus one Republican wants to kill Sasquatch. WTF!
> 
> https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2021-01-21T22_46_17-08_00


Thank God Mrs Slippy missed this one!

Just kidding, she was sleeping at 5 am when I forced myself to listen...Nothing like Bloody Maria's on a Friday morning to get thru a pudcast! TEQUILA!:vs_blush:


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Thank God Mrs Slippy missed this one!
> 
> Just kidding, she was sleeping at 5 am when I forced myself to listen...Nothing like Bloody Maria's on a Friday morning to get thru a pudcast! TEQUILA!:vs_blush:


Well our show slogan is "We're better when you're drunk".


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

MisterMills357 said:


> https://www.dailysignal.com/wp-content/uploads/KhmerRougeSkulls-1024x875.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The scary part is even if its not on their mind right now and they are really focused on total power (which they are) it will creep into their minds once they get total power. It's just the nature of Marxists.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

*The Ukrainian Famine*

*The Ukraine Famine *

The result of Stalin's policies was the Great Famine (Holodomor) of 1932-33-a man-made demographic catastrophe unprecedented in peacetime. Of the estimated five million people who died in the Soviet Union, almost four million were Ukrainians.

The famine was a direct assault on the Ukrainian peasantry, which had stubbornly continued to resist collectivization; indirectly, it was an attack on the Ukrainian village, which traditionally had been a key element of Ukrainian national culture. Its deliberate nature is underscored by the fact that no physical basis for famine existed in Ukraine.

The Ukrainian grain harvest of 1932 had resulted in below-average yields (in part because of the chaos wreaked by the collectivization campaign), but it was more than sufficient to sustain the population.

Nevertheless, Soviet authorities set requisition quotas for Ukraine at an impossibly high level. Brigades of special agents were dispatched to Ukraine to assist in procurement, and homes were routinely searched and foodstuffs confiscated. At the same time, a law was passed in August 1932 making the theft of socialist property a capital crime, leading to scenes in which peasants faced the firing squad for stealing as little as a sack of wheat from state storehouses.

The rural population was left with insufficient food to feed itself. The ensuing starvation grew to a massive scale by the spring of 1933, but Moscow refused to provide relief. In fact, the Soviet Union exported more than a million tons of grain to the West during this period.

https://www.britannica.com/place/Ukraine/World-War-I-and-the-struggle-for-independence

That is part of the article, click the link to read more. This could be America, Communists are all cut from the same cloth.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Chipper said:


> Over population could be a major issue in the future. Haven't we learned our lesson with the hogs in some states. Control the numbers now before things get out of hand.
> 
> https://abc13.com/bigfoot-hunting-sasquatch-season-outdoors/9875983/


I vote for putting a bounty on em delivered fresh to to the packing plant to be turned into pork chops..spare ribs..ham..and hotlinks for the democrats on food stamps. That should work by cracky.


----------

